# أسئلة عن الله ..صفاته ووجوده في حياتنا



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*








السؤال: هل الله موجود؟ هل هناك دلائل علي وجود الله؟

الجواب: هل الله موجود؟ من المشوق ان هذه القضية تجتذب كثيرا من الجدل. الاحصائيات تدل علي أن 90 بالمائة من الناس في العالم يؤمنون بوجود الله. ومن المثير للاهتمام أن مسئولية اثبات ان الله موجود تقع علي عاتق هولاء الذين يؤمنون بوجود الله وليس العكس. 

ولكن، اثبات وجود الله لا يمكن اثباته او عدم اثباته. يقول الكتاب المقدس انه علينا أن نقبل حقيقة وجود الله بالايمان. "فمن المستحيل ارضاء الله بدون ايمان، اذ ان من يتقرب الي الله لا بد له أن يؤمن بأنه موجود وبأنه يكافيء الذين يسعون اليه" (عبرانيين 6:11). اذا اراد الله، فانه بامكانه الظهور و الاثبات للعالم كله بأنه موجود. ولكنه ان فعل ذلك لن يكون هناك احتياج للايمان. "فقال له يسوع الأنك رأيتني أمنت؟ طوبي للذين يؤمنون دون أن يروا" (يوحنا 29:20).

هذا لا يعني أن لا توجد دلائل تثبت أن الله موجود، فالكتاب المقدس يعلن "السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه، بذلك تتحادث الأيام أبلغ حديث، وتتخاطب به الليالي. لا يصدر عنها كلام، لكن صوتها يسمع واضحا، انطلق صوتهم الي الأرض كلها، وكلامهم الي أقاصي العالم" (مزمور 19: 1-4). بالنظر الي النجوم، او فهم اتساع حدود الكون، او دراسة عجائب الطبيعة، أو مجرد رؤية غروب الشمس – نجد أن لدينا دلائل تشير الي الله الخالق. وان كانت كل هذة الدلائل غير كافية، هناك ايضا دلائل في قلوبنا. يقول الكتاب المقدس في جامعة 11:3 "اذ صنع كل شيء حسنا في حينه وغرس الأبدية في قلوب البشر..." هناك شيئا عميقا في كياننا يدرك انه هناك شيء آخر بعد هذه الحياة وخلف خليقة هذا العالم كله. يمكننا ان ننكر هذة المعرفة بعقولنا ولكن وجود الله فينا مازال يوجد. وبرغم ذلك كله يحذرنا الكتاب المقدس ان بعض الناس سينكرون وجود الله، "قال الجاهل في قلبه، لا يوجد اله" (مزمور 1:14). وحيث ان 98 بالمائة من الناس علي مر العصور، من جميع الحضارات والبلاد و القارات المختلفة مازالوا يؤمنون بوجود الله بشكل أو بأخر – لا بد من وجود شيء ما أو شخصا ما مسئول عن هذا الاعتقاد الراسخ.

وبالأضافة الي النظريات الكتابية التي تثبت وجود الله، هناك ايضا نظريات علمية. النظرية الأولي هي النظرية المنطقية. واكثر انواع هذه النظرية شيوعا هي التي تستخدم مبدأ تعريف الله لاثبات وجوده. وتعرف هذه النظرية الله بأنه "ذاك المدرك الذي يفوق في العظمة اي شيء آخر". وحيث أن الموجود أعظم من غير الموجود. اذا فأن أعظم كائن مدرك لابد أن يكون موجود. ان كان الله غير موجود فأنه لن يعتبر أنه أعظم كائن مدرك – وهذا يناقض تعريف الله السابق. النظرية الثانية هي النظرية التطبيقية وهي نظرية مبنية علي المبدأ: ان حيث انه من الواضح ان الكون مبني علي نظام معقد وعجيب، لابد ان يكون هناك مهندس الهي. فمثلا، ان كان موقع الكرة الأرضية بضعة كيلومترات أقرب أو أبعد من الشمس، فلن تكون المكان المناسب للحياة الموجودة عليها. وان كانت العناصر الجوية مختلفة ولو بمجرد كسور، لمات كل شيء موجود علي الأرض.

النظرية الثالثة لوجود الله هي النظرية الكونية و هي: لكل مسبب، سبب خلفه. الكون وكل مافيه هو مسبب و عليه لابد أن يكون هناك سبب لوجود كل الأشياء. أيضا لا بد أن يكون هناك شيء "غير مسبب" موجود وهذا الشيء هو السبب في وجود جميع الأشياء. هذا الشيء "الغير مسبب" هو الله. النظرية الرابعة هي النظرية الأخلاقية: وفيها أن كل من بلاد العالم خلال التاريخ كان له نظام قانوني معين. كل منا لديه معرفة بالحق والباطل. القتل، السرقة، الكذب، الغش كلها صفات غير أخلاقية متفق عليها في جميع البلاد. من أين أتت هذه المعرفة بالحق والباطل ان لم تكن من الله القدوس؟ 

وبرغم كل هذا، يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس أن الناس سيرفضون معرفة الله الواضحة والصريحة وسيقبلون الضلال. رومية 25:1 يعلن، "اذ قد استبدلوا بحق الله ما هو باطل، فاتقوا المخلوق وعبدوه بدل الخالق، المبارك الي الأبد، أمين!". وكذلك يعلن الكتاب المقدس أنه لا يوجد عذر للانسان الذي لا يؤمن بالله، "فان ما لا يري من أمور الله، أي قدرته الأزلية وألوهته، ظاهر للعيان منذ خلق العالم، اذ تدركه العقول من خلال المخلوقات. حتي ان الناس باتوا بلا عذر" (روميه 20:1).  

بعض الناس يدعوا انهم لا يؤمنون بالله لأنه شيء "غير علمي" أو "لأنه لا يوجد اثبات". ولكن الحقيقة أن الناس يدركون أنهم حالما يعترفون بوجود الله يصبحون مسئولون أمامه وفي احتياج الي غفرانه (رومية 23:3 و 23:6). ان كان الله موجود اذا نحن مسئولون عن افعالنا أمامه. ان كان الله غير موجود فأنه يمكننا أن نفعل أي شيء نريده من غير أن نهتم بالحساب مع الله. أنا اعتقد أن هذا هو السبب الأساسي للايمان بنظرية التطور – اذ ان من خلال الايمان بهذه النظرية لا يحتاج الانسان أن يؤمن بالله الخالق. الله موجود والجميع يعلمون هذه الحقيقة. وبمحاولة اثبات عدم وجوده بمنتهي العنف فهذا الفعل في حد ذاته يثبت وجوده.

اسمح لي بالقاء فكرة أو نظرية أخيرة تثبت وجود الله، كيف أعرف ان الله موجود؟ أنا أعلم أنه موجود لأني أتحدث معه كل يوم. ربما لا أسمع صوته بأذني ولكن أشعر بحضوره، أدرك قيادته لحياتي، أعلم بحبه، و أطلب نعمته. هناك أحداث معينة حدثت في حياتي لا يوجد لها أي تفسير أخر غير وجود الله. بطريقة معجزية أنقذ الله حياتي و خلصني وغير مجري حياتي وأنا لا أملك الا أن أعترف بوجوده وأحمده. كل هذه النظريات لا يمكنها أن تقنع أي شخص قد قرر أن ينكر ما هو واضح للعيان. في النهاية، لابد أن يقبل وجود الله بالايمان (عبرانيين 6:11). الايمان هو ليس قفزة عمياء في الظلام، بل هو اتخاذ خطوة آمنة الي حجرة يقف فيها 90 بالمائة من أفراد العالم.*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل الله حقيقى؟ كيف أتأكد من أن الله حقيقى؟

الجواب: نحن نعلم أن الله حقيقى لأنه أعلن نفسه لنا من خلال ثلاثه طرق: الخليقه – كلمته المقدسة - أبنه يسوع المسيح .

الدليل الأساسى على وجود الله هو ببساطه ما قد فعله الله لنا. " لأن أموره غير المنظوره ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى أنهم بلا عذر" (روميه 1:19).

أذا وجدت ساعة فى حقل انك لن تفترض أنها قد وجدت فى الحقل من تلقاء نفسها. وبالنظر الى تصميم هذه الساعه فأنا سأفترض أن لها مصمم معين. فى العالم نرى أن هناك تصميما أعظم. أن قياسنا للوقت غير مبنى على ساعة يدوية بل على عمل يدى الله. أن الدوران الطبيعى للأرض (والمكونات الاشعاعية للذرة) تدل على أن فى الكون أبداعا وهذا يدل على أن هناك مبدع عظيم وراء كل هذا الابداع .

أذا وجدت رساله مشفرة، فأنني سأبحث على متخصص ليساعدنى على فك هذه الشفرة ، شخص قام بتصميم هذه الشفره. أن الحمض النووى الوراثى شىء معقد جدا ونحن نحمله فى كل خليه من خلايا جسمنا. أن هذا التعقيد والغرض من وجود الحمض النووى الوراثى يدل على عبقريه مبدع هذه الشفرة .

أن أبداع الله لم يشمل فقط خلق عالم مادى متناغم. بل قد أمتد الى زرع الاحساس بالابدية فى قلب كل أنسان (جامعه 11:3) أن البشريه لديها أحساس طبيعى داخلى بأن للحياه هدف أسمى وكيان أعلى من الروتين الأرضى. أن أدراكنا أن هناك أبدية يظهر نفسه من خلال سن القوانين المختلفة فى الحياة وطقوس العبادة.

أن كل أمة عرفها التاريخ كان لها قوانينها الأخلاقيه الخاصه بها. ومن المدهش أن هذه القوانين متشابهه فى عده حضارات. على سبيل المثال أن فضيله المحبه متعارف عليها وهى فضيله محبذه. ولكن يعد الكذب خصلة غير مرغوب فيها فى جميع الحضارات. أن هذا التقارب الأخلاقى والاتفاق العالمى على الصواب والخطأ يشير الى كيان أخلاقى أعلى هو الذى منحنا هذه الفضائل .

بنفس الطريقه أن الناس حول العالم بغض النظر عن الحضارات قد قاموا بأتباع أنظمة معينة للعبادة. أن موضوعية العبادة قد تختلف ولكن الشعور بالقوة العليا هو جزء لا يتجزأ من آدميتنا. أن رغبتنا فى العباده ترجع الى أن الله خلقنا على صورته "كشبهه" (تكوين 27:1).

لقد أظهر لنا الله ذاته من خلال كلمته - الكتاب المقدس. فى جميع الأسفار نجد أن وجود الله مطروح كحقيقة (تكوين1:1 - خروج 14:3). عندما كتب بنجامين فرانكلين قصة حياتة فأنه لم يضيع وقتا فى أثبات من هو فى كتابه .

أن قدره الكتاب المقدس المعجزية على تغييرنا وصلابة وعود الكتاب المقدس والمعجزات التى وردت به تدعونا الي أن ندقق النظر فى هذا الكتاب . 

الطريقه الثالثه التى أظهر الله ذاته فيها هى من خلال أبنه يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 6:14-11) "فى البدء كان الكلمه والكلمه كان عند الله وكان الكلمه الله والكلمه صار جسدا وحل بيننا" (يوحنا 1:1-14) " فأنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا" (كولوسى 9:2). 

فى حياه يسوع المعجزيه نجد أنه قد اتبع قوانين العهد القديم والنبؤات المتعلقه بالمسيا (متى 17:5) لقد تحنن على العديد من الناس وقام بالمعجزات العلنيه حتى يؤكد رسالته ويعلن الوهيته (يوحنا 24:21-25). وبعد مرور ثلاثه أيام على صلبه، قام من الاموات وقد شهد على ذلك شهود عيان كثيرون (كورونثوس الاولى 6:15) أن السجل التاريخى مليء بالاثباتات عمن هو يسوع كما قال الرسول بولس "هذا لم يفعل فى زاويه" (أعمال الرسل 26:26).

نحن نعلم بأنه دائما سيكون هناك متشككون والأناس الذين لديهم آرائهم الخاصه فيما يتعلق بالله وسيفسرون الدلائل بطريقتهم الخاصه. والبعض منهم لن تقنعهم أيه دلائل مهما كانت (مزمور 1:14) الأمر يرجع فى النهاية الي الايمان (العبرانيين 6:11).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: صفات الله؟ من هو الله؟

الجواب: الأخبار السارة أنه عند محاولة اجابة هذا السؤال نجد أن المعلومات عن المعلومات عن الله موجودة بوفرة. ولابد للقاريء ان يقراء هذا الجزء بأكمله ثم يرجع ويفحص الآيات والأسفار المذكورة. من المهم جدا قراءة ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس والا يصبح هذا مجرد رأي شخصي عن الله، وفهم خاطيء لطبيعة الله (أيوب 7:42). وانه لشيء بغير الصغير أن نحاول أن معرفة وفهم من هو الله. ان فشلنا في الوصول الي التعريف الحقيقي لله فأننا بذلك نعد الطريق لعبادة آلهة أخري وهذا شيء لايرضي الله .

يمكننا فقط أن نعرف عن الله ما قد أختار أن يعلن للبشرية عن نفسه. واحدة من صفات الله أو خصائصه هو "نور" فهو الذي يلقي الضوء علي ما يشاء (اشعياء 19:60 و يعقوب 17:1). الحقيقة أن الله أعلن معرفة معلومات معينة عن شخصه لا يمكن تجاهلها (عبرانيين 1:4). الخليقة، الكتاب المقدس، الكلمة التي صار جسدا (أي يسوع المسيح) كلها عوامل ستساعدنا علي معرفة من هو الله .

ندعونا نبدأ بادراك أن الله هو الخالق وأننا جزء من خليقته (تكوين 1:1 و مزمور 1:24). قال الله أنه صنع الأنسان علي صورته كشبهه. ووضع الله الأنسان فوق أي خليقة أخري بل و سلطه فوق جميع المخلوقات الأخري (تكوين 26:1-28) ورغم أن الخليقة قد دمرت بسبب "سقوط الانسان" ولكننا مازلنا نستطيع أن نري بعضا من عمل الله من خلالها (تكوين 17:3 – 18 و رومية 19:1-20). وعندما ندرك حدود الطبيعة وجمالها بل وتعقيدها ونظامها فأننا نستطيع أن ندرك بعضا من عظمة الله .

يمكننا أن نتعلم أشياء جديدة عن من هو الله بدراسة بعضا من أسمائه المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس كالآتي:

آلوهيم: القوي، الألهي (تكوين 1:1)
أدوناي: السيد (خروج 10:4 و 13)
الاليون: العال، القوي (أشعياء 20:14)
الرؤي: القوي الذي يري (تكوين 13:16)
الشاداي: الله العظيم (تكوين 1:17) 
الأولام: الألة الأبدي (أشعياء 28:40)
يهوي: السيد "أنا هو"، بمعني الأله المتناهي الوجود (خروج 13:3 و 14)

والأن سنكمل دراستنا لصفات الله ، الله أزلي، بمعني أنه لم يكن له بداية ووجودة سيظل الي الأبد. الله أبدي (تثنية 27:33 و مزمور 2:90 و تيموثاوس الأولي 17:1). الله لا يتغير (ملاخي 6:3 و عدد 19:23 ومزمور 26:102 و 27). الله لا يقارن أي أن لا مثل له في طبيعته وأعماله، الله كامل (صموئيل الثانية 22:7 و مزمور 8:86 و أشعياء 25:40 و متي 48:5). الله لا يكتنه، أي لا يمكن فهمه بصورة كلية (أشعياء 3:145 و رومية 33:11 و 34). 

الله عادل، فهو لا يميز أشخاصا معينين عن الآخرين (تثنية 4:32 و مزمور 30:18). الله مطلق السلطة، قادر أن يفعل ما يشاء، ولكن أفعاله تتمشي مع صفاته الأخري (رؤيا 6:19 و أرميا 17:32 و 27). الله موجود،هذا يعني أنه موجود في كل مكان ولكنه لا يمثل كل الأشياء (مزمور 7:139 -13 وأرميا 23:23). الله واسع العلم، بمعني أنه يعلم الماضي الحاضر والمستقبل ولذلك فهو عادل (مزمور 1:139 -5 و أمثال 21:5).

الله واحد، بمعني أنه ليس فقط أنه لا يوجد اله آخر ولكن أيضا أنه الوحيد القادر أن يملاء احتياجات قلوبنا العميقة. وهو الوحيد المستحق لعبادتنا (تثنية 4:6). الله بار، بمعني أن الله يدرك ألأخطاء ومن أجل بره وعدله كان لابد أن يحمل عنا يسوع المسيح العقاب المستحق عن خطايانا و ذنوبنا لكي يغفر لنا (خروج 27:9 و متي 45:27 – 46 و رومية 21:3-26).

الله صاحب السلطان، هو عال، فان اتحدت الخليقة كلها بمعرفة أو غير معرفة فهذا لن يغير خطته للعالم (مزمور 1:93 و أرميا 20:23). الله روح، فهو غير مرئي (يوحنا 18:1 و 24:4). الله هو الثالوث الأقدس، بمعني أن الله يظهر نفسه من خلال الثالوث الأقدس الواحد المتساو في القوة والمجد "الآب والابن والروح القدس". ونجد أنه دائما يشار الي الله بالمفرد لأنه اله واحد (متي 19:28 و مرقس 9:1 -11). الله حق، بمعني أنه لا يكذب ولن يتغير أبدا "مزمور 2:117 و صموئيل الأولي 29:15).

الله قدوس، بمعني أن الله لا يحمل كراهية وحقد تجاهنا. برغم أن الله يري الشر وهذا يغضبه. النار مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس مع التطهير والقدسية (أشعياء 3:6 و حبقوق 13:1 و خروج 2:3 و 4 و 5 و عبرانيين 29:12). الله رحيم، وهذا يتضمن صلاحه، و رحمته و محبتة. و ان لم يكن الله صالح ورحيم لكنا حرمنا من التمتع بجميع صفاته الأخري. ولكنه يرغب في أن يتعرف علينا شخصيا وأن يكون لنا علاقة حميمة معه (خروج 27:22 و مزمور 19:31 و بطرس الأولي 3:1 و يوحنا 16:3 و يوحنا 3:17).

هذه محاولة متواضعة لاجابة سؤال عظيم في الحجم،ارجو ان تتشجع في البحث عن ومعرفة الله (أرميا 13:29).
​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يعبد المسيحيون والمسلمون اله واحد؟

الجواب: الاجابة علي هذا السؤال تعتمد علي ماهو المعني ب "الله". ولا يمكن انكار أن نظرة المسيحيون والمسلمون الي الله متشابهة جدا. فالفريقين يتفقون علي ان الله مطلق السلطة، كلي القدرة، عليم بكل شيء، يملاء الوجود، قدوس، عادل، وصالح. ويتفقون علي الايمان بالله خالق الكون وكل ما فيه. فلذلك، نعم يعبد المسيحيون والمسلمون اله واحد.

ولكن في نفس الوقت نجد انه توجد اختلافات أساسية بين النظرتين. فبينما يؤمن المسلمون بان بعضا من صفات الله هي المحبة، الرحمة، والنعمة فالله لا يظهر هذه الصفات بنفس الطريقة التي يظهرها في نظر اليها المسيحيين. وربما يقع أهم اختلاف بين الايمان المسيحي والايمان بالاسلام في أن المسيحيون يؤمنون بأن الله تجسد وجاء الي الأرض في صورة انسان (أي يسوع المسيح) وهو شيء هام جدا لفهم ومعرفة الله. ونجد ان المسلمون يؤمنون بأن هذا تجديف علي الله بل وهو كفر. المسلمون لا يقبلون أنه كان لابد لله أن يصبح انسانا ليحمل خطيئة العالم. الله تجسد آخذا صورة انسان لكي يتعاطف معنا ولكن الأهم من ذلك لكي يمنحنا الخلاص والمغفرة لخطايانا.  

فاذا، هل يعبد المسلمون والمسيحيون اله واحد؟ نعم ولا في نفس الوقت. ربما يجب أن يكون السؤال "هل يحمل المسلمون والمسيحيون نفس المفهوم عن الله؟" الأجابة لذلك هي كلا. فهناك اختلافات أساسية بين النظرتين. لا يمكن أن يكون الدينين صحيحين. ونحن نؤمن أن النظرة المسيحية هي النظرة الصحيحة فبغير الخلاص لا يمكن لثمن خطايانا أن يدفع. وحيث أن الله وحده يمكنه دفع الثمن. فقد أمكن لله من خلال التجسد أن يموت من أجلنا، دافعا ثمن خطايانا وأثامنا (رومية 8:5 و كورنثوس الثانية 21:5).

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس عن الثالوث الأقدس؟

الجواب: أنه من الصعب توضيح المبدأ المسيحي عن الثالوث الأقدس. وحيث انه من الصعب لأي انسان فهم هذا المبدأ بصورة شاملة فأنه من الأصعب شرحه وتوضيحه. ان الله عظيم بصورة غير محدودة ولذلك فأنه من الواقعي ألا نتوقع أن نفهم كل شيء عنه. الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن الآب هو الله وأن يسوع المسيح هو الله وأن الروح القدس هو الله. ويعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أنه يوجد اله واحد. وبرغم انه من الممكن محاولة فهم علاقة الثالوث الأقدس وشخصياته فأنه من الحكمة أن ندرك من البداية أنه موضوع يصعب علي العقل البشري ادراكه. ولكن كل ذلك لا يعني أنه ليس الحقيقة أو ان مبدأ الثالوث الأقدس غير مبني علي تعاليم كتابية.

يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار عند دراسة هذا الموضوع أن كلمة "الثالوث" غير مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس. ولكن هذا مجرد تعبير لمحاولة توضيح شخصيات الله. يجب علينا فهم أنه اله واحد وليس ثلاثة. الثالوث الأقدس هو يمثل الله وشخصياته الثلاث. وليس هناك أي خطاء في استخدام تعبير الثالوث الأقدس وان كان غير مذكور في الكتاب المقدس لأنه مبني علي تعاليم الكتاب المقدس. وان كان ذلك يمثل لك مشكلة ففقط حاول أن تتذكر أن التعبير "جد" غير مذكور في الكتاب المقدس ولكننا نعلم أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر جدود مختلفين. فعلي سبيل المثال نحن نعلم أن ابراهيم كان جدا ليعقوب. فلاتدع التعبير يعرقلك فالأهم هنا هو المبدأ المقدم بالتعبير "الثالوث الأقدس" وهو بالقطع مذكور في الكتاب المقدس. والآن وبعد ان انتهينا من المقدمة، دعونا نلقي نظرة الي الآيات الكتابية التي تعضد الثالوث الأقدس:

1) يوجد اله واحد : تثنية 4:6 و كورنثوس 4:8 وغلاطية 20:3 وتيموثاوس الأولي 5:2.

2) الثالوث الأقدس يتمثل في ثلاثة شخصيات: تكوين 1:1 و 26:1 و 22:3 و 7:11 وأشعياء 8:6 و 16:48 1:61 ومتي 16:3 -17 ومتي 19:28 وكورنثوس الثانية 14:13. في دراسة العهد القديم ندرك أهمية الالمام باللغة العبرية. في تكوين 1:1 يستخدم الاسم "الوهيم" بصورة الجمع. وفي تكوين 26:1 و 22:3 و 7:11 و أشعياء 8:6 يستخدم "نحن". وبالنظر الي استخدام آلوهيم ونحن نري أن الكتاب المقدس يشير الي أكثر من اثنان. في اللغة الانجليزية يوجد "مفرد" و "جمع" بينما في العبرية يوجد "مفرد" "مثني" و "جمع". و صيغة الجمع استخدمت مع آلوهيم للاشارة الي (الآب و الابن والروح القدس). 

في أشعياء 16:48 و 1:61 يتحدث الابن بينما يشير الي الآب والروح القدس. قارن أشعياء 1:61 بلوقا 14:4-19 لكي تري فعلا أنه الابن الذي يتحدث. والآيات في متي 16:3-17 تصف معمودية يسوع. ونري هنا حلول الروح القدس علي الابن بينما يعلن الآب سروره بالابن. وفي متي 19:28 و كورنثوس الثانية 14:13 أمثلة علي شخصيات الله.

3) شخصيات الثالوث الأقدس تظهر واضحة ومميزة في العهد القديم في: (التكوين 24:19 و هوشع 4:1) و (مزمور 7:2 و 12 و أمثال 2:30-4) يتحدث عن الآب والابن. و (عدد 18:27) و (مزمور 10:51-12) يميز بين الآب والروح القدس. و (مزمور 6:45-7 و عبرانيين 8:1-9) يميز بين الله الابن والله الآب. ونفس الشيء واضح في العهد الجديد في يوحنا 16:14-17 يتحدث يسوع عن ان الله الآب سيرسل معينا أي الروح القدس. هذا يعني أن يسوع لم يعتبر نفسه الآب أو الروح القدس. وكثيرا مانري في الكتاب يسوع المسيح يتحدث الي الآب.

4) كل عضو في الثالوث هو الله: فالآب هو الله، يوحنا 27:6 ورومية 7:1 و بطرس الأولي 2:1. الابن هو الله: يوحنا 1:1 و 14 ورومية 5:9 وكولوسي 9:2 وعبرانيين 8:1 ويوحنا الأولي 20:5. الروح القدس هو الله: أعمال الرسل 3:5-4 وكورنثوس الأولي 16:3 (الروح القدس يسكن فينا – رومية 9:8 ويوحنا 16:14-17 وأعمال الرسل 1:2-4). 

5) الخضوع يمثل سمة متبادلة بين شخصيات الله المختلفة فنري في الكتاب المقدس أن الروح القدس يخضع لله الآب والابن، وان الابن خاضعا للآب. وهذا لا يقلل من أهمية أي من شخصيات الله. فبالنسبة للابن نري ذلك في لوقا 42:22 ويوحنا 36:5 و يوحنا 21:20 ورسالة يوحنا الأولي 14:4. وبالنسبة للروح القدس فنري ذلك في: يوحنا 16:14 و 26:14 و 26:15 و 7:16 وخاصة يوحنا 13:16-14. 

6) مهمات أعضاء الثالوث الأقدس: الآب هو خالق الكون (كورنثوس الأولي 6:8 ورؤيا 11:4) و هو مصدر الرؤيا الالهية (رؤيا 1:1) و مصدر الخلاص (يوحنا 16:3-17) و سبب أعمال ومعجزات يسوع علي الأرض (يوحنا 17:5 و10:14).

الابن هو الذي من خلاله قام الآب بالأعمال التالية: 1) الخليقة (كورنثوس الأولي 6:8 ويوحنا 3:1 و كولوسي 16:1-17) و الرؤيا الالهية (يوحنا 1:1 ومتي 27:11 ويوحنا 12:16-15 ورؤيا 1:1) و الخلاص (كورنثوس الثانية 19:5 ومتي 21:1 ويوحنا 42:4). فالله الآب ينفذ كل هذه الأشياء من خلال الابن يسوع المسيح.

الروح القدس هو الوسيلة التي من خلالها يقوم الآب من خلالها بالأعمال التالية: الخليقة (تكوين 2:1 وأيوب 13:26 ومزمور 30:104) و الرؤيا الالهية (يوحنا 12:16-15 و أفسس 5:3 وبطرس الثانية 21:1) والخلاص (يوحنا 6:3 وتيطس 5:3 وبطرس الأولي 2:1) و أعمال يسوع (أشعياء 1:61 وأعمال الرسل 38:10). فان الآب يفعل كل هذه الأشياء بقوة الروح القدس.

وكل الوسائل التوضيحية الشائعة تعجزعن تقديم وصف دقيق للثالوث الأقدس. البيضة مثال غير جيد حيث أن البياض والصفار أجزاء من البيضة ولكن بمفردهم لا يمثلون بيضة كاملة. في حين ان الماء الذي يأخذ أشكال متعددة مثل السائل والثلج والبخار هو مثال أقرب الي الثالوث حيث أنه نفس الشيئ ولكن بأشكال مختلفة. وهنا نجد بالفعل أن التعبيرات والتوضيحات تعجز عن وصف الله اللامحدود، فالكتاب المقدس يقول: "يالعمق غني الله وحكمته وعلمه! ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء! لأن من عرف فكر الرب؟ ومن صار له مشيرا؟" (رومية 33:11-34).


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا يسمح الله أن تحدث أشياء سيئة لأناس طيبون؟  

الجواب: لماذا تحدث أشياء سيئة لأناس طيبون. هذا السؤال يعتبر من أصعب الأسئلة في علم اللاهوت. فالله أبدي، أزلي، كلي المعرفة، كلي القدرة. فحين أن البشر لا يحملوا كل هذه الصفات فكيف يتسني لهم أن يفهموا طرق الله بصورة كلية؟ ونري في العهد القديم أن كتاب أيوب يعالج هذه المسألة. فنري أن الله سمح لأبليس أن يفعل أي شئ لأيوب فيماعدا قتله. ماذا كان رد فعل أيوب؟ "الرب أعطي والرب أخذ، ليكن أسم الرب مباركا" (أيوب 21:1). لم يفهم أيوب لم سمح الله بهذه الأشياء أن تحدث، ولكنه كان يعلم في قلبه أن الله صالح ولذلك أستمر في الثقة به. وهذا ما يجب أن يكون رد فعلنا أيضا. فالله صالح، عادل، محب، ورحيم. وكثيراً من الأحيان ما تحدث لنا أشياء لا نستطيع تفسيرها. ولكن بدلا من أن نشك في صلاح الله، يجب علينا أن نثق به. "اتكل علي الرب من كل قلبك، وعلي فطنتك لا تعتمد، أعرف الرب في كل طرقك وهو يقوم سبلك" أمثال (5:3-6).

وربما السؤال الأفضل هو، "لماذا تحدث أشياء جيدة لأناس سيئون؟" الله قدوس (أشعياء 3:6 و رؤيا 8:4). والبشر مليئون بالخطيئة (رومية 23:3 و 23:6). هل تريد أن تعرف كيف يري الله البشرية؟ "كما هو مكتوب: ليس انسان بار، ولا واحد. ليس من يدرك. ليس من يبحث عن الله. جميع الناس قد ضلوا وصاروا كلهم بلا نفع. ليس من يمارس الصلاح لا ولا واحد. حناجرهم قبور مفتوحة السنتهم أدوات للمكر شفاههم تخفي سم الأفاعي القاتلة. أفواههم مملؤة لعنة ومرارة. أقدامهم سريعة الي سفك الدماء. في طريقهم الخراب و الشقاء أما طريق السلام فلم يعرفوه. ومخافة الله ليست نصب أعينهم" (رومية 10:3 – 18). كل أنسان علي هذه الأرض يستحق أن يلقي في الجحيم في هذه اللحظة. وكل ثانية نعيشها هي بنعمة الله. وكل الأشياء التي نتعرض لها في الأرض مهما كانت سيئة فهي رحمة من الله عما نستحقه وهو جهنم الأبدية في بحيرة النار.

"ولكن الله أثبت لنا محبته، اذ ونحن مازلنا خاطئين مات المسيح عوضا عنا" (رومية 8:5). فبالرغم من طبيعة البشر الشريرة والخاطئة فالله مازال يحبنا. فهو أحبنا بصورة كافية حتي أنه مات بدلا عنا وتحمل عنا عقاب الخطيئة (رومية 23:6). كل ما علينا أن نفعله هو فقط أن نؤمن بيسوع المسيح (يوحنا 16:3 و رومية 9:10) لكي تغفر لنا خطايانا وننال مكان في السماء (رومية 1:8). ما نستحقه = الجحيم. ما نناله = حياة أبدية في السماء فقط ان آمنا. وقد قيل قبلا أن هذا العالم هو الجحيم الوحيدة التي سيختبرها المؤمنيين في حين أنه السماء الوحيدة التي سيعاينها غير المؤمنون. والمرة التالية عندما نتسأل "لماذا يسمح الله بحدوث أشياء سيئة للأناس الطيبون؟" ربما الأجدر علينا أن نتسائل "لماذا يسمح الله بحدوث أشياء جيدة لأناس سيئون؟"

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل خلق الله الشر؟

الجواب: في البداية يمكن أن يبدو للمرء أنه حيث أن الله قام بخلق جميع الأشياء فهذا يتضمن الشر أيضا. ولكن، هذا أعتقاد يجب أن يوضح. فالشر ليس "شيء" ملموس – مثل الحجارة أو الكهرباء. فلا يمكنك ملء برطمان بالشر. بل الشر شيء يحدث مثل الجري. فلا وجود له بصورة فردية – ولكنه يظهر عند عدم وجود شيء جيد. وعلي سبيل المثال، الثقوب شيء حقيقي ولكنها لابد أن توجد في شيء آخر. فنحن نسمي عدم وجود التراب في مكان ما "حفرة" ولكن لا وجود للحفرة من غير التراب. فعندما قام الله بالخليقة، كان كل شيء جيدا. وواحد من هذه الأشياء الجيدة هو البشر وهم خلقوا بأرادة حرة لأختيار الخير. ولكي يكون للأنسان حرية الأختيار بصورة كاملة، كان لابد أن يوجد شيء آخر غير الخير. لذلك سمح الله للبشر والملائكة أن يختاروا الخير أو عدمه (أي الشر). وعندما توجد علاقة سيئة بين شيئين جيدين نسمي ذلك بالشر، ولكنه ليس "شيء" ملموس يتطلب أن يخلقه الله.

وربما يقوم التالي بتوضيح هذه النقطة. ان قمت بسؤال شخص ما "هل البرد موجود؟" فأجابته أو اجابتها ستكون في الغالب نعم. ولكن ذلك غير صحيح، فالبرد غير موجود. البرد هو عدم وجود الدفء. وأيضا الظلام لا يوجد. فالظلام هو عدم وجود النور. ومماثل لذلك أن الشر هو عدم وجود الخير أو أن الشر هو عدم وجود الله. فالله لم يحتاج أن يخلق الشر، ولكن كان فقط عليه أن يسمح بعدم وجود الخير.

وبالنظر الي مثال أيوب في الأسفار 1 و 2. نري أن أبليس أراد أن يدمر أيوب، والله سمح لأبليس أن يفعل أي شيء فيما عدا قتل أيوب. وسمح الله بذلك كي يثبت لأبليس أن أيوب رجل صالح لأنه يحب الله وليس لأن الله قد باركه بغني. فالله له السلطة المطلقة وهو المتحكم في جميع الأمور. فأبليس لا يستطيع أن يفعل أي شيء ان لم يسمح له الله بذلك. فالله لم يخلق الشر ولكنه يسمح بحدوثه. فان لم يسمح الله للبشر والملائكة بأختيار الشر لكانوا يخدمون الله رغماً عنهم وليس طوعا. و الله لم يرد أن يخلق "انسان آلي" "مبرمج" علي أن يفعل ما يطلب منه. ولكن أراد الله أن يكون للأنسان أرادة حرة وأختيار بين محبة الله وأختيار الشر.

ولا توجد أجابات محددة لهذه الأسئلة التي لا نستطيع استيعابها، فنحن كبشر محدودين لا نستطيع أن أن نفهم بصورة كلية اله غير محدود (رومية 33:11-34). وفي بعض الأحيان نعتقد أننا نستطيع أن نفهم لماذا يفعل الله شيئا، فقط لنكتشف مؤخراً أن الهدف كان شيء آخرتماما. فالله ينظر للأشياء بنظرة أبدية بينما ننظر نحن اليها بنظرة أرضية. لماذا خلق الله البشر وهو يعلم أن آدم وحواء سيخطئون ويجلبون الشر والخطيئة والعذاب علي كل البشرية؟ لماذا لم يخلقنا لنعيش في السماء في كمال ومن غير عذاب؟ وأفضل اجابة يمكنني أن أقدمها هي أن: أن الله لم يريد أن يخلق جنس من الآلات ليس لديها أي ارادة أو اختيار. ولكن أراد الله أن يقدم لنا أختيارات حقيقية من خلالها يمكننا أن نقرر أن نعبده أو أن نتجه الي الشر. فأن لم نختبر الشر والعذاب، لن نتمكن من معرفة قيمة السماء وجمالها. فالله لم يخلق الشر، ولكنه سمح به. وأن لم يسمح الله بالشر لكنا الأن نعبده مرغمين وليس بناء على أختيارنا و أرادتنا الحرة .

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا تختلف صورة الله في العهدين القديم والجديد؟

الجواب: أني أعتقد أن جوهر هذا السؤال يبين لنا أن هناك عدم فهم أساسي لما يعلن لنا العهد القديم والجديد عن طبيعة الله. وطريقة أخري لتقديم هذه الفكرة بذاتها هي عندما يتقاول الناس أن "الله في العهد القديم هو اله غضب بينما اله العهد الجديد هو اله محبة". وحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس هو طريقة الله عن اعلان نفسه لنا بطريقة تدريجية من خلال أحداث تاريخية ومن خلال علاقاته بالبشر هي حقيقة يمكن أن تقود الي عثرة بعض الناس عند محاولتهم مقارنة جزء ما مكتوب في العهد الجديد بجزء ما مكتوب في العهد القديم. ولكن عندما يقوم المرء بقرأة العهدين القديم والجديد بصورة كلية يمكنه أن يتحقق من أن صفات الله متوافقة ومتطابقة في العهدين أن كانت تعبر عن غضب أو محبة.

فعلي سبيل المثال، من خلال العهد القديم نري أن الله "غفور ورحيم، بطيء الغضب، ووافر في المحبة واللطف والحنان والرحمة والحق" (خروج 6:34، عدد 18:14، تثنية 31:4، نحميا 17:9 و مزامير 5:86 ومزامير 15:86 و مزامير 4:108 ومزامير 8:145 ويوئيل 13:2). وفي العهد الجديد نري أن حنان ورحمة الله تأخذ صورة أخري أكثر كمالا من خلال اعلان الله لنا "أنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد، حتي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 16:3). وأيضا نري في العهد القديم أن الله يتعامل مع شعب اسرائيل كأب محب. وعندما ارتكبوا الخطيئة عن عمد وتركوا عبادة الله لعبادة آلهة أخري، قام الله بتوبيخهم، ولكنه أيضا نجاهم وأنقذهم كل مرة رجعوا وتابوا فيها اليه. وبنفس الطريقة يتعامل الله مع المسيحيون في العهد الجديد. فعلي سبيل المثال، عبرانيين 6:12 يقول لنا أن "لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله، أن كنتم تحتملون التأديب يعاملكم الله كالبنين".  

وبنفس الطريقة نري في العهد القديم غضب وقضاء الله علي الخاطيء الغير تائب. وكذلك في العهد الجديد فأننا نري أن "غضب الله معلن من السماء علي جميع فجور الناس وأثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالأثم" (رومية 18:1). وحتي بالقراءة السريعة في العهد القديم نري أن يسوع يتحدث عن الجحيم أكثر من السماء والنعيم. فمن الواضح أن الله واحد سواء في العهد القديم أو الجديد. والله بطبيعته لا يتغير. وفي حين أننا يمكن أن نري بعض من صفاته في بعض الأجزاء والآيات أكثر من صفاته الأخري، هو لا يتغير.

وعندما نبدأ في قراءة ودراسة الكتاب المقدس، يتضح لنا أن الله هو نفسه المعلن لنا في العهدين. وبرغم أن الكتاب المقدس يتكون من 66 كتابا، كتبوا في قارتين وربما ثلاث قارات، وبثلاثة لغات مختلفة، في وقت زمني يبلغ 1500 سنة، من خلال 40 كاتب مختلف (من مهن وأماكن مختلفة)، ولكنه يظل كتاب موحد من البداية الي النهاية من غير أي تناقض. وفيه نري كيف يتعامل الله بلطف ورحمة مع الأنسان الخاطيء في مواقف متعددة. حقاً أن الكتاب المقدس هو رسالة محبة من الله الي البشرية. ومحبة الله لخليقته، وخاصة للبشر يظهر واضحا في الكتاب المقدس. ونري أيضاً أن الله يدعوا البشر الي علاقة خاصة وحقيقية معه، وذلك ليس نتيجة لأستحقاق لهم ولكن لأنه رحيم وعطوف ولأنه بطيء الغضب ووافر في المحبة والرحمة والحق. ولكننا أيضا نري اله قدوس وصالح وهو يدين كل الذين رفضوا أن يؤمنوا به، والذين التفتوا الي عبادة آلهة أخري من صنع أيديهم أو عقولهم بدلا من أن يعبدوا الآله الحق والأوحد (رومية 1).

وبسبب طبيعة الله الصالحة والقدوسة، كل الخطايا السابقة، الحالية، والمستقبلية لا بد أن تدان. ولكن الله في محبته اللا محدودة قدم ثمنا لخطيئتنا وطريقة للمصالحة، حتي يتمكن الأنسان الخاطيء أن يتفادي الغضب والعقاب الذي يستحقه. ونري هذه الحقيقة الرائعة في آيات مثل رسالة يوحنا الأولي 10:4 "في هذا هي المحبة، ليس أننا أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا ,ارسل أبنه كفارة لخطايانا". في العهد القديم ، دبر الله نظام تضحية من خلالها يمكن دفع ثمن الخطيئة، ولكن نظام التضحية كان حلاً مؤقتا الي أن يأتي المسيح ويموت علي الصليب كفارة عن الخطيئة وفداء للبشر. والفادي الذي وعد به في العهد القديم ظهر بصورة كاملة في العهد الجديد اذ وهو تعبير الله العظيم المجيد عن محبته لنا، وهو ارسال ابنه يسوع المسيح. والعهدين القديم والجديد أعطوا لنا لكي "تحكمك للخلاص بالأيمان" (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:3). عندما نقوم بدراسة العهدين بتعمق، نري أنه من الواضح أن صورة الله لم تتغير من العهد القديم الي العهد الجديد.

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*السؤال: ما معني أن الله محبة؟

الجواب: مامعني أن الله محبة؟ أولا دعونا نلقي نظرة علي وصف كلمة الله أي الكتاب المقدس لكلمة "محبة" وعندها سنري بعض الطرق التي من خلالها تنطبق هذه الكلمة علي الله. ففي كورنثوس الأولي 4:13-8أ) "المحبة تتأني وترفق. المحبة لا تحسد. المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ. ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها. ولا تحتد و لا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالأثم بل تفرح بالحق. وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر علي كل شيء. المحبة لا تسقط أبدا."


هذا هو وصف الله للمحبة. وهذه هي صفات الله، ويجب علي المسيحيين أن يجعلوا هذا الوصف هدفا لهم (وان تطلب ذلك الوقت والجهد). وأعظم التعبيرات الموجودة عن محبة الله لنا يمكن أن توجد في يوحنا 16:3 و رومية 8:5. "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل أبنه الوحيد حتي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكن له الحياة الأبدية". "الله بين محبته لنا، اذ ونحن بعد خطاة، مات المسيح من أجلنا". ويمكننا نري من خلال هذه الآيات أن الله يرغب بأن نكون في شركة معه في الحياة الأبدية في السماء. وجعل الطريق ممكننا بدفعه ثمن خطايانا. وهو يحبنا ويختار أن يعبر لنا عن محبته فهو يقول في (هوشع 8:11 ب) "أن قلبي يتلوي أسي في داخلي وتضرم في مراحمي". ومحبته تغفر لنا "أن أعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتي يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم." (رسالة يوحنا الأولي 9:1).  

المحبة (أي الله) لا يرغم أي منا علي محبته. فالذين يأتون الي معرفته يفعلون ذلك كنتيجة طبيعية لمحبته. الله (الرفيق) يبين حنانه لجميع الناس. و المحبة ( أي يسوع) فعل خيرا لجميع الناس. و المحبة (أي يسوع) لم يتمني ما لغيره ولم يحسد، فقد عاش بأقل القليل ولم يعترض. المحبة (أي يسوع) لم يتفاخر ولم ينتفخ وهو في الجسد، رغم أنه كان بأمكانه أن يفعل ذلك. المحبة (أي الله) لا يرغمنا علي طاعته. فالله لم يرغم ابنه يسوع علي طاعته ولكن يسوع قام طوعا بأطاعة أبيه السماوي "ولكن ليفهم العالم أني أحب الآب وكما أوصاني الآب هكذا أفعل" (يوحنا 31:14). المحبة (أي يسوع) دائما وأبدا يهتم بما نحتاج اليه.

هذا الوصف الملخص للمحبة يبين حياة مضحية بالمقارنة الي حياة الانسان العادية. والمدهش هو أن الله أعطي الذين يقبلون ابنه يسوع كمخلصهم الشخصي من الخطيئة المقدرة علي المحبة كما هو يحبنا، من خلال القوة الممنوحة لنا بالروح القدس (أنظر يوحنا 12:1 و رسالة يوحنا الأولي 1:3 و 23 و 24). ياله من تحدي و امتياز عظيم في نفس الوقت!*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل مازال يتحدث الله الينا اليوم؟

الجواب: أنه مدون عديد من المرات في الكتاب المقدس أن الله تحدث بصورة مسموعة للبشر (خروج 14:3 ويشوع 1:1 وقضاة 18:6 و صموئيل الأولي 1:2 وصموئيل الثانية 1:2 وأيوب 1:40 وأشعياء 3:7 وأرميا 7:1 وأعمال الرسل 26:8 و 15:9 – هذه فقط بعض من الأمثلة العديدة). ولايوجد سببا في الكتاب المقدس يمنع من تحدث الله بصورة مسموعة للبشر اليوم. و لكن يجب علينا أن نتذكر أن برغم تخاطب الله للبشر في الكتاب المقدس مئات المرات الا أن ذلك حدث في فترة زمنية تتعدي ال4000 عاما. فتحدث الله للبشر هو الاستثناء وليس القاعدة. وحتي في عديد من المرات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، نحن لا نعلم أن كان الله قد تحدث بصورة مسموعة أو أن كان من خلال صوتا داخليا أو انطباع عقلي.

الله يتحدث للبشر اليوم. فأولا، الله يتحدث معنا من خلال كلمته (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 -17). وأشعياء 11:55 يقول لنا "هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي. لا ترجع الي فارغة، بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح في ما أرسلتها له". ونجد أن في الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله مدونة لكل ما نحتاج أن نتعلم لكي نخلص وأن نعيش حياة مسيحية. بطرس الثانية 3:1-4 يعلن، "كما أن قدرته الألهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوي، بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة. اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمي والثمينة، لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الألهية، هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة".

وثانيا، فأن الله يتحث لنا من خلال الأنطباعات، الأحداث، أو الأفكار. والله يساعدنا أن نميز الصالح من الطالح من خلال ضميرنا (تيموثاوس الأولي 5:1 وبطرس الأولي 16:3). الله يعمل علي أن يشكل عقولنا لكي تصبح مثل أفكاره (رومية 2:12). والله يسمح لأحداث معينة أن تحدث في حياتنا لكي توجهنا، تغيرنا، وتساعدنا أن ننمو روحياً (يعقوب 2:1-5 و عبرانيين 5:12-11). بطرس الأولي 6:1-7 يذكرنا، "الذي به تبتهجون، مع أنكم الآن – ان كان يجب – تحزنون يسيراً بتجارب متنوعة، لكي تكون تزكية أيمانكم، وهي أثمن من الذهب الفاني، مع أنه يمتحن بالنار، توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح."

وأخيراً، نعم، أن الله يتحدث للبشر بصورة مسموعة أحيانا. ولكنه من غير المرجح أن هذا يحدث بصورة دائمة كما يدعي البعض. وللأعادة، فأنه حتي في الكتاب المقدس، أن تحدث الله بصورة مسموعة هو الأستثناء وليس المعتاد. وان أدعي شخص ما بأن الله تحدث اليه أو اليها فيجب علينا أن نختبر ما يدعية بمقارنة ما يقوله أو تقوله بما هو مدون في الكتاب المقدس. فأن قام الله بالتحدث اليوم فلابد أن ما يقوله يتفق مع ما هو مدون في الكتاب المقدس. فالله لا يناقض نفسه. وفي تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17 يقول "كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون انسان الله كاملا، متأهباً لكل عمل صالح."​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: من قام بخلق الله؟ من أين أتي الله؟

الجواب: ذكر المؤلف الوثني برتراند رسل في كتابه بعنوان "لماذا أنا لست مسيحيا" أنه ان كان حقيقيا أن كل شيء مسبب فلابد أنه هناك شيء ما تسبب في وجود الله. وختم بقوله ان كان الله مسببا فأنه ليس اله (وأن كان الله ليس اله فاذا الله غير موجود). هذا التحليل ببساطة هو أكثر تعقيدا من السؤال الطفولي "من قام بخلق الله؟" فحتي الأطفال يدركون أن الأشياء لا تأتي من عدم, فأن كان الله شيئاً فلا بد أن يكون هناك مسبب لوجوده. اليست هذه الحقيقة؟ 

هذا السؤال محير لأنه يوجهنا الي الأعتقاد الخاطيء بأن الله أتي من مكان ما ويجعلنا نريد أن نعرف كونية هذا المكان. والأجابة أن السؤال نفسه لا معني له. وكأن السائل يتسأل عن "ما هي رائحة اللون الأزرق؟" وبما أن اللون الأزرق لا يندرج تحت قائمة الأشياء ذات الرائحة، فلذلك السؤال نفسه خاطيء. وبنفس الطريقة, الله لا يندرج تحت قائمة الأشياء المخلوقة، أو التي أتت الي الوجود، أو المسببة. فالله غير مسبب وغير مخلوق – هو ببساطة موجود.

كيف لنا أن نعرف هذه الحقيقة؟ نحن نعلم أن لا شيء يأتي من عدم. وهذا يرشدنا الي الاعتقاد بأن أنه كان لا يوجد شيء في الوجود في أي زمن من الأزمنة فأنه من غير المعقول أن يتسبب ذلك في ما هو موجود اليوم. وهذا يدل علي أن شيئا ما كان دائما موجودا. وذاك الشيئ الموجود دائما وأبدا هو ما ندعوا الله.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهو المقصود بمخافة الله؟

الجواب: خوف الله لغير المؤمن، هو الخوف من العقاب والموت الأبدي أي الأنفصال الأبدي عن الله (لوقا 5:12 وعبرانيين 31:10). ولكن نري أن الأمر بالنسبة للمؤمن مختلف تماماً. خوف المؤمن هو ابداء وقاره لله. ونجد في سفر العبرانيين 28:12-29 وصف جيد لذلك اذ يقول: "لذلك ونحن قابلون ملكوتاً لا يتزعزع ليكن عندنا شكر به نخدم الله خدمة مرضية، بخشوع وتقوي لأن الهنا نار آكلة". فالخشوع والتقوي هو مخافة الله في المسيحية. وهو الدافع الذي يحثنا لتسليم أمرنا لخالق الكون.  

أمثال 7:1 يعلن، "مخافة الرب رأس المعرفة، أما الجاهلون فيحتقرون الحكمة والأدب". والي أن ندرك من هو الله ونتعلم مخافته لن نتمكن من أن نكون حقاً حكماء. فالحكمة تأتي من معرفة الله وفهم حقيقة كونه قدوس، وعادل، وصالح. تثنية 12:10 و20 و21 يقول "فالآن يا اسرائيل، ماذا يطلب منك الرب الهك الا أن تتقي الرب الهك لتسلك في كل طرقه، وتحبه، وتعبد الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك – الرب الهك تتقي. اياه تعبد، وبه تلتصق وباسمه تحلف. هو فخرك وهو الهك الذي صنع معك تلك العظائم والمخاوف التي أبصرتها عيناك". فمخافة الله هي الأساس الذي نبني عليه اتباعنا لله وخدمته وأيضاً محبته.

وهناك الكثيرون الذين يحاولوا التصغير من أمر مخافة الله وتفسير ذلك بمجرد "احترامه". والرغم من أن احترام الله يعتبر جزء من مخافته، فالمخافة الحقيقية هي أكثر من ذلك بكثيراً. فمخافة الله تبعاً للكتاب المقدس تتضمن ادراك المؤمن كم يكره الله الخطيئة والخوف من عقاب الله للخطيئة – حتي وأن كان الشخص مؤمناً. عبرانيين 5:12-11 يصف تأديب الله للمؤمن. وبينما أن ذلك يحدث بطريقة محبة من جهة الله (عبرانيين 6:12)، فهو مازال شيء مخيف. وكأطفال صغار، ربما نتذكر أن خوفنا من والدينا قد حفظنا من الاقدام علي الأفعال الخاطئة والشريرة. وهذا هو تماماً ما يحدث في علاقتنا مع الله. فنحن نخاف من تأديبه فلذا نعيش حياتنا بطريقة مرضية أمامه.

ولا يجب علي المؤمن أن يكون "خائفاً " من الله. فلا يوجد لدينا سبب لهذا الخوف. اذ قد وعدنا الله بأنه لايوجد ما يفصلنا عن محبته (رومية 38:8 -39). ووعده لنا أيضاً بأنه لن يهملنا أو يتركنا (عبرانيين 5:13). مخافة الله تعني تقديم الأحترام والوقار والخشوع اللائق به وهذا له تأثير عظيم علي الطريقة التي نحيا بها. ومخافة الله تتضمن احترامه، وتقبل تأديبه، وعبادته.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يحب الله كل البشر أم فقط المسيحيون؟

الجواب: الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن الله يحب جميع البشر من كل انحاء العالم (يوحنا 16:3 و يوحنا الأولي 2:2 ورومية 8:5). وهذ الحب غير مشروط_ ولكنه مبني علي حقيقة أن الله محبة (يوحنا الأولي 8:4 و16). ومحبة الله لكل البشر تظهر في رحمتة وصبره علي معاقبة البشر علي خطاياهم (رومية 23:3 و 23:6). فأن لم يحب الله جميع الناس لكنا كلنا في الجحيم الآن. ويظهر حب الله في أنه يمنح البشر فرص متعددة للتوبة (بطرس الثانية 9:3). ولكن محبة الله للعالم لا تعني أنه سيتجاهل الخطيئة. فالله عادل (تسالونيكي الثانية 6:1). فيجب أن يكون هناك أجرة للخطيئة (رومية 25:3-26).

وعمل الله المحب الأبدي مذكور في رومية 8:5 "ولكن الله بين محبته لنا، لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا". فان كان الأنسان يتجاهل محبة الله فهو يرفض عمل ابنه يسوع علي الصليب و خلاصه الذي دفعه بدمه (بطرس الثانية 1:2)- فذاك الشخص سيكون مستحق غضب الله الأبدي (رومية 18:1)، وليس محبته (رومية 23:6). الله يحب الجميع محبة غير مشروطة ولذا يرينا رحمته. ولكن نري أن محبة الله الأبدية مقصورة علي الذين يؤمنون بأبنه يسوع للخلاص (يوحنا 36:3). فالذي يؤمنون بيسوع المسيح كرب ومخلص سيتمتعون بمحبة الله الأبدية.

فهل يحب الله جميع الناس؟ نعم. هل يفضل الله المسيحيون عن باقي البشر؟ كلا، الله يحب الجميع سواسية ويظهر رحمته للجميع. الفرق هو أن المؤمنون به سيختبرون محبته الأبدية ورحمته ونعمته في السماء. ومحبة الله الشاملة هي التي تدعونا لقبول محبته الأبدية.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل الله ذكر أم أنثي؟

الجواب: بالتدقيق في الكتاب المقدس تظهر لنا حقيقتان: الحقيقة الأولي، أن الله روح، وليس له صفات أو حدود بشرية. والحقيقة الثانية، أن كل الأدلة تشير أن الله أظهر نفسه للبشرية في صورة ذكر. وفي البداية، يجب علينا أن نفهم حقيقة طبيعة الله. فالله شخص، فمن الواضح أن لديه صفات شخصية مثل العقل والأرادة والذكاء والعواطف. وأن الله يتواصل مع البشر وأن له علاقات معهم وأن أعمال الله الشخصية واضحة من خلال الكتاب المقدس.

وكما هو مذكور في يوحنا 24:4، "الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق يبنغي أن يسجدوا". فحيث أن الله كائن روحاني، فالله ليس لديه صفات جسديه. ولكن في بعض الأحيان نري أستخدام تعبيرات لغوية في الكتاب المقدس لتساعد الأنسان علي فهم الله. ونسب الصفات البشرية علي الله يدعي "التجسيم". والتجسيم هو أن الله (الكائن الروحي) يعبر عن طبيعته للبشر بطريقة جسدية. وحيث أن الأنسان كائن جسدي، فاستيعاب الأنسان محدود لما هو جسدي واستخدام "التجسيم" في الكتاب المقدس يساعدنا علس استيعاب من هو الله.

وتأتي الصعوبة في محاولة فهم حقيقة أن الأنسان خلق علي صورة الله كشبهه. تكوين 26:1-27 يقول "وقال الله: "نعمل الانسان علي صورتنا كشبهنا، فيتسلطون علي سمك البحر وعلي طير السماء وعلي البهائم، وعلي كل الأرض، وعلي جميع الدبابات التي تدب علي الأرض" فخلق الله الانسان علي صورته، علي صورة الله خلقه. ذكراً وأنثي خلقهم".

وهذا يعني أن الرجل والمرأة قد خلقوا علي صورة الله، ولذا فأنهم أسمي من جميع الكائنات الأخري فهم مثل الله لهم عقل وارادة وذكاء وعواطف ومقدرة أخلاقية. ونجد أن ذلك يختلف عن الحيوانات فليس للحيوانات قدرة أخلاقية ولا يوجد لديهم بعد روحي. فعندما خلق الله الأنسان، خلقه علي شبهه ليكون للأنسان علاقة مع الله وهو المخلوق الوحيد الذي صنع لهذا الغرض. وكون أن الرجل والمرأة قد خلقوا علي صورة الله لا يعني أنهم صورة فوتوغرافية مصغرة من الله. فكونهم علي صورة الله ليس له علاقة بالصفات الجسدية. 

ونعلم أن الله روح وليس له صفات جسدية. ولكن هذا لا يحد من كيفية اختيار الله بأن يظهر نفسه للبشر. والكتاب المقدس يحتوي كل ما أعلنه الله للبشر عن نفسه وهذا هو مصدر معلوماتنا الوحيد عن الله. وبالنظر فيما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس، فهناك بعض الملاحظات كالتالي:

كبداية، الكتاب المقدس يحتوي حوالي 170 أشاره الي الله "الآب". وبطبيعة الحال يجب أن يكون الفرد ذكراً ليصبح أباً. فأن كان أختار الله أن يظهر نفسه آخذاً صورة أمرأة لكانت هذه الأشارات تتحدث عن "الأم". ونجد في العهدين القديم والجديد أن الأشارة لله دائماً تأتي بصيغة المذكر.

يسوع المسيح نفسه أشار الي الله كالآب عدة مرات، واستخدم تعبيرات مثل هو للأشارة الي الله أيضاً. وفي الأناجيل الأربعة وحدها نجد أن المسيح قد أستخدم كلمة "الآب" للأشارة لله ما يقرب من 160 مرة. والجدير بالذكر ما هومدون في يوحنا 30:10 حيث يقول :"أنا والآب واحد" ومن الواضح أن يسوع المسيح جاء آخذاً صورة انسان ليموت علي الصليب لدفع ثمن خطايا العالم ومثل الله الآب فقد أعلن نفسه للعالم آخذاً صورة رجل.

وأسفار العهد الجديد (من أعمال الرسل لسفر الرؤيا) تحتوي 900 أشارة الي كلمة "الله" بصيغة أسم مذكر ويستخدم المذكرأيضاً في اللغة اليونانية الأصلية للأشارة الي الله. 

وفي أشارات عديدة لله في الكتاب المقدس، نجد أنه يشار اليه بصيغة المذكر (أسم، أسم فاعل)، وفي حين أن الله ليس رجل، بل روح، فقد أختار الله صورة رجل ليعلن نفسه للعالم. وأيضاً يسوع المسيح الذي يشار دائماً اليه بصيغة المذكر أخذ صورة رجل حين عاش علي الأرض. ونجد أيضاً أن أنبياء العهد القديم ورسل العهد الجديد قد أشاروا الي الله ويسوع المسيح بألقاب وصيغة مذكرة. وقد أختار الله أن يعلن نفسه كأنسان ليسهل علي البشر فهمه واستيعاب كينونته. وأفتراض أن الله قد أخذ صورة امراءة هو أمرغير كتابي. ولكان هناك أدلة وأشارات في الكتاب المقدس لذلك. وبالرغم من أن الله يسمح للبشر أن يدركوا كينونته فلا يجب علي البشر أن يحاولوا استيعاب الله بصورة كلية فالله غير محدود القدرة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل مازال يصنع الله المعجزات؟ لماذا لا يصنع الله المعجزات كما كان يفعل في الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: عندما كان يصنع الله آيات ومعجزات عجيبة مع شعب اسرائيل، هل تسبب ذلك في ايمانهم؟ كلا، لقد استمر شعب اسرائيل في معصية الله والتمرد عليه برغم انهم كانوا شهوداً علي معجزاته. ونفس الشعب الذي شاهد الله يصنع لهم طريقاً في وسط البحر الأحمر، لم يثقوا أن الله قادراً علي منحهم أرض الميعاد. اقراء المثل الموجود في سفر لوقا 19:16-31. في هذه القصة، يسأل رجلاً في الجحيم أن يرسل أبينا ابراهيم اليعازر ليحذر أخوته. ويجيب ابراهيم الرجل: "فقال له: ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسي والأنبياء، ولا ان قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون" (لوقا 31:16).

لقد صنع يسوع المسيح معجزات عديدة، ولكن أغلب الناس لم يؤمنوا به. فان صنع الله نفس المعجزات اليوم، سنري نفس النتائج. ربما سيتعجب الناس ويؤمنوا بالله لفترة قصيرة. وهذا النوع من الأيمان سطحي، فأن حدث شيئاً غير متوقع أو مخيف لبطل ايمانهم. فالأيمان المبني علي المعجزات هو ايمان غير ناضج. والله قد صنع أعظم المعجزات بأرسال ابنه يسوع المسيح للأرض ليعيش بيننا ويموت علي الصليب من أجل خطايانا (رومية 8:5)، لكي نخلص (يوحنا 16:3). ومازال يفعل الله المعجزات – لكن الكثير من تلك المعجزات غير ملحوظة. والحقيقة أننا لا نحتاج المزيد من المعجزات ولكن ما نحتاجه هو أن نؤمن بمعجزة الله لخلاصنا من خلال ايماننا بأبنه يسوع المسيح.

ومن المهم أن نأخذ في الأعتبار أن واحداً من أهداف المعجزات هو أن تعضيد صانع المعجزة. فنجد أن أعمال الرسل 22:2 يخبرنا "أيها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال: يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم، كما أنتم أيضاً تعلمون". وبالمثل عن التلاميذ، "لأنه كما أن الجسد هو واحد وله أعضاء كثيرة، وكل أعضاء الجسد الواحد اذا كانت كثيرة هي جسد واحد، كذلك المسيح أيضاً" (كورنثوس الثانية 12:12). وعن الأنجيل، عبرانيين 4:2 يعلن "شاهداً الله معهم بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس، حسب ارادته". فلدينا الأن الحق المكتوب عن يسوع المسيح. وأيضاً كتابات التلاميذ. فيسوع المسيح وتلاميذه هم حجر الأساس لأيماننا (أفسس 20:2). وفي هذه الحالة، لا نحتاج المعجزات لأثبات رسالة المسيح وتلاميذه. نعم، مازال يصنع الله المعجزات ولكن لا يجب علينا أن نتوقع حدوث المعجزات بنفس الطريقة التي كانت تحدث عليها المعجزات في الكتاب المقدس.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يميز الله/الكتاب المقدس جنس عن الآخر؟

الجواب: عادة ما يشير التمييز الجنسي الي أن الرجال يتسلطون علي النساء. ويحتوي الكتاب المقدس علي الكثير من الآيات التي قد تبدو للبعض أنها تميز الرجال عن النساء. هل هذا يعني أن الله فعلاً يفضل الرجال عن النساء. فينبغي أن نتذكر بأن وصف الكتاب المقدس لحدث ما لا يعني أن الكتاب المقدس يحثنا علي فعل ذلك الشيء. فعندما يصف الكتب المقدس معاملة الرجال للنساء وكأنهن ممتلكات خاصة لا يعني ذلك أن الكتاب المقدس يحث الرجال اليوم علي التصرف بذلك الشكل. وفي بعض الأحيان نجد أجزاء كتابية الغرض المقصود ليس لتوجيه الأنسان. فالكتاب المقدس يهتم بتوجيه أرواحنا. والله يعلم أن القلب القريب منه ستعكس تصرفاته هذه المعرفة.  

ومن خلال الكتاب المقدس، نري في العهد القديم قيادة الرجال للمجتمع والتسلط عليه ونري أن ذلك أنطبق علي جميع المجتمعات المختلفة في العالم . وحسب عرف مجتمعنا الحديث يعتبر ذلك تمييز جنسي. ومن خلال التاريخ نري أن الله قد وضع أسس التعامل الأجتماعي ولكن مثل كل الأشياء الأخري غير الأنسان الساقط قوانين الله وهنا نري التفضيل السافر للذكور وعدم تحقيق المساواة للنساء. فالتمييز الموجود في عالمنا اليوم ليس بشيء جديد علي البشرية. فهو نتيجة طبيعية لسقوط الأنسان وتمرده علي الله. ولذا وبكل ثقة يمكننا أن نقول أن التمييز الجنسي هو نتيجة لخطيئة الأنسان وعمل يديه. وان كان الكتاب المقدس يذكر ذلك فهو قطعاً لايشجع عليه.

وان أردنا أن نعرف الطريقة الصحيحة للتعامل مع الناس يجب علينا أن ننظر الي ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس اذ أنه أيضاً يحتوي أسس كيفية التعامل مع الخطيئة التي هي مرض البشرية كلها مما يتضمن التمييز.

ونري أن صليب المسيح يضع الكل سواسية. ففي يوحنا 16:3 يقول "كل من يؤمن به" فهذا يتضمن جميع الناس وجميع الطبقات الأجتماعية. وأيضاً الآية الموجودة في غلاطية توضح لنا فرصتنا المتساوية في الحصول علي الخلاص "لأنكم جميعاً أبناء الله بالأيمان بالمسيح يسوع. لأن كلكم الذين الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح. ليس يهودي ولا يوناني. ليس عبد ولا حر. ليس ذكر وأنثي، لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع" (غلاطية 26:3-28). ففي الصليب لا تفرقة ولا تمييز.

الكتاب المقدس لا يميز جنس عن آخر. لماذا؟ لأنه يوضح لنا أجرة الخطيئة. ويذكر الكتاب المقدس كل أنواع الخطيئة بما فيها العبودية والأسر وسقوط القادة العظام. وأيضاً يرينا كيفية الخلاص من الخطيئة. فالأجابة أذاً؟ أن يكون لك علاقة حقيقية مع الله. ونري في العهد القديم الذبائح المقدمة عن الخطيئة والوعد بالفادي المخلص الذي سيحمل خطيئة العالم ويصالحنا مع الله. وفي العهد الجديد، ولد "حمل الله الذي سيرفع خطيئة العالم" ومات ودفن وقام ثانية وصعد الي السماء وهناك يجلس عن يمين الآب يتشفع لنا. ومن خلال الأيمان به تغفر خطايانا يما فيها خطيئة التمييز الجنسي.

ونري أن الذي يقوم بتفسيرالكتاب المقدس بأنه يحثنا علي ارتكاب خطيئة التمييز، هو شخص غير عالم بما هو موجود في الكتاب حقاً. ونري أن الكثير من الأهتمام موجه لمعالجة نتائج الخطيئة في حين أننا ننسي أن نعالج المصدر نفسه وهو الخطيئة. فأننا عندما نتصالح مع الله من خلال الرب يسوع المسيح نجد المقدرة علي التعامل مع الآخرين بمساواة "وتعرفون الحق، والحق يحرركم" (يوحنا 32:8).

وأيضاً من المهم أن نفهم أن ما هو مدون في الكتاب المقدس يوضح ما كانت عليه علاقة الرجل والمرأة في ذلك الوقت وليس ما يوصينا به الله. ويوضح الكتاب أن الله يتوقع من الرجل أن يتولي القيادة في منزله وفي الكنيسة. هل يقلل ذلك من وضع المرأة؟ كلا. هل يعني ذلك أن المرأة أقل ذكاء أو مقدرة أو أن اقل في نظر الله؟ كلا بالطبع! ولكن يعني أن في عالمنا الخاطيء الساقط كان لابد وأن يضع الله قوانين ونظام. والله يفعل كل الأشياء لصالحنا وخيرنا. التمييز الجنسي هو انتهاك لهذه القوانيين... وليس تنفيذاً لهذه القوانيين.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يستمع الله / ويستجيب لصلاة الخاطيء / الغير المؤمن؟

الجواب: يوحنا 31:9 يقول "ونعلم أن الله لا يسمع للخطاة. ولكن ان كان أحد يتقي الله ويفعل مشيئته فلهذا يسمع". وهناك المقولة أن الصلاة الوحيدة التي يستمع اليها الله من الخاطيء هي صلاة التوبة. وبسبب ما هو مدون في الآية، فالبعض يعتقد أن الله لا يستمع ولن يستجيب لصلاة الغير مؤمن. ولكن اذا نظرنا الي السياق الكتابي نري أن الآية تخبرنا أن الله لا يصنع المعجزات من خلال الغير مؤمن. والآيات التالية تصف الله كمستمع ومستجيب لصلاة الغير مؤمنيين. يوحنا الأولي 14:5-15 يقول لنا أن الله يستجيب للصلاة ان كانت حسب ارادته. وربما ينطبق نفس المبدأ علي صلاة الغير مؤمن. فأن سأل غير المؤمن شيئاً من الله يتماشي مع ارادة الله فربما تكون ارادة الله أن يستجيب له.

وفي كل من الحالات التالية نجد أن الصلاة كانت لعبت دور هام. وفي حالة أو أثنين استجاب الله لطلبة القلب (رغم أن الكتاب لا يصف أن الطلبة كانت موجهة لله أم لا). وفي بعض الحالات الأخري، نري أن الصلاة ممزوجة بالتوبة. ولكن أيضاً كانت هناك صلوات لأحتياجات أرضية وطلبة بركة وأستجابة الله كانت تنبع من رحمته أو أستجابة لطلبة صادقة من قلب مؤمن به. والآيات التالية ترينا بعض الطلبات المرفوعة من أفراد غير مؤمنون:

شعب مدينة نينوي، يونان 5:3-10 لينقذ الله المدينة.

هاجر واسماعيل، تكوين 14:21-19، تشفع من القلب لأجل ابنها الذي كان قد قارب علي الموت.

آخاب، ملوك الأول 17:21-29 وخاصة الجزء الموجود في الآية 27-29 ، حيث يصوم ويحزن آخاب عند سماع نبؤة ايليا. ويستجيب الله لآخاب بعدم حدوث الكارثة المحققة في الوقت المحدد.

المرأة من طير وصيدون، مرقس 24:7-30، أن يحرر المسيح ابنتها من مس الشيطان.

كورنيليوس، القائد الروماني، أعمال الرسل 10 ونري أن الطلبة غير مذكورة (أعمال 30:10) ولكن نري الأستجابة برؤيته طريق الخلاص.  

الله يعطي وعوداً تنطبق علي المؤمن والغير مؤمن سواسية مثل الوعد الموجود في أرميا 13:29 : "وتطلبونني فتجدونني اذ تتطلبونني بكل قلبكم". وهذا ماحدث مع كورنيليوس في أعمال الرسل 1:10-16. ولكن توجد الكثير من الوعود التي نخص المؤمن فقط. وبسبب قبول المسيحيون للمسيح في حياتهم، فأن الكتاب المقدس يذكرهم بأن يأتوا الي العرش عند احتياجهم (عبرانيين 14:4-16). وأنه مكتوب أن سألنا أي شيء حسب ارادته سيعطي لنا (يوحنا الأولي 14:5-15). وهناك الكثير من الوعود المقدمة للمسيحي بخصوص الصلاة (متي 22:21 ويوحنا 13:14 ويوحنا 7:15). فنعم، هناك بعض الأمثلة علي أن الله لا يستجيب لغير المؤمن. ولكن برحمتة ونعمته يتدخل الله في حياة الغير مؤمن بسبب صلاة الفرد واتجاه قلبه.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو المعني بأن الله اله غيور (خروج 20:5 وتثنية 24:4)؟ اليست الغيرة شيء خاطيء (غلاطية 20:5)؟  

الجواب: من المهم أن نفهم كيفية استخدام كلمة غيور. فالتعبير المستخدم في سفر الخروج 5:20 لوصف الله يختلف عن التعبير المستخدم لوصف خطيئة الغيرة (غلاطية 20:5). فعندما نستخدم تعبير غيور فأننا نصف شخصاً حاقد علي شيء لا يمتلكه. فالشخص يمكن أن يغار من شخص آخر يمتلك سيارة أو منزل أفضل مما لديه (ممتلكات). أو ربما يغار الشخص من آخر بسبب مواهب أو قدرات معينة مثل (المواهب الرياضية). بل وربما يغار الشخص من آخر أفضل منه في المظهر والشكل.

فبالتدقيق في الآية نري أن الله لا يغار أو يحقد علي شيء يبغي أن يمتلكه. خروج 4:20-5 يقول: "لا تصنع لك تمثالاً منحوتاً، ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق، وما في الأرض من تحت، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض. لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن، لأني أنا الرب الهك اله غيور". فلاحظ أن في الأية المعني واضح أن الله يغار من أن يعطي شخصاً ما شيء لله لأله آخر. 

ففي هذه الآيات، يتحدث الله عن الأشخاص الذين يصنعون أصناماً ويقوموا بعبادتها بدلاً من عبادة الله وحده. والله يعلمنا (في الوصايا العشر) الا نعبد أو ننحني لأله غيره. فللتلخيص، أنه من الخطيئة أن نشتهي أو نحقد أو نغار من شخص ما يمتلك شيئاً لا نمتلكه. ولكن عندما يتحدث الكتاب عن غيرة الله، فهذا أمر مختلف تماماً حيث أن الله غيور علي مايمتلكه، علي خاصته، وعلي أن السجود والعبادة والتسبيح له وحده.

وربما يساعدنا مثل عملي لفهم الفرق بين النوعين من الغيرة. أن غيرة الرجل علي زوجته من حقه لأنها زوجته. فهذا لا يعتبر خطيئة. ولكنه رد فعل طبيعي. ولكن تعتبر الغيرة خطيئة عندما تبتغي شيء لا يخصك. والتسبيح والحمد والعبادة تخص الله وحده فهو وحده المستحق. فلذا أنه من الطبيعي ومن حق الله أن يغار عندما يقوم الناس بعبادة آلهة أخري. وهي تماماً ما وصفه الرسول بولس في كورنثوس الثانية 2:11، "فأني أغار عليكم غيرة الله".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يمكن اثبات وحدانية الله؟

الجواب: تعريف وحدانية الله – كلمة وحدانية الله تعني الأيمان بأله واحد. وخاصة الأيمان بالله الواحد الخالق، الثابت، والذي سيحاسب الخليقة. والأيمان بوحدانية الله يختلف تماماً عن المعتقدات التي تعضد الأيمان بعدة آلهة تحت سلطة اله واحد. وأيضاً يختلف تماماً مع المعتقد الذي يؤمن بتعدد الآلهة.

وهناك العديد من الحجج التي تعضد وحدانية الله من منطلق (كتابي)، أو طبيعي (فلسفي)، وكذلك التاريخ الأجتماعي. وسنحاول توضيح بعض النقاط ولكن يجب الأخذ في الأعتبار أن هذه ليست قائمة حجج مكتملة.

الحجة الكتابية للتوحيد بالله – تثنية 35:4 يقول، "انك قد أريت لتعلم أن الرب هو الاله. ليس آخر سواه". وتثنية 4:6، "الرب الهنا رب واحد". ملاخي 10:2أ، "اليس أب واحد لكلنا؟ اليس اله واحد خلقنا؟" كورنثوس الأولي 6:8 "لكن لنا اله واحد: الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء، ونحن له. ورب واحد: يسوع المسيح، الذي به جميع الأشياء، ونحن به". أفسس 6:4 "اله وآب واحد للكل، الذي علي الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم". تيموثاوس الأولي 5:2 "لأنه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس: الأنسان يسوع المسيح". يعقوب 19:2 "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسناً تفعل. والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون!".

ومن الواضح أن كثير من الناس لن يقتنعوا بوحدانية الله لمجرد أن ذلك مدوناً في الكتاب المقدس. وذلك لأنه أن لم يكن الأنسان يؤمن بالله أولاً فمن الطبيعي اذاً ألا يؤمن بكلمته. ولكن يمكن أن يقول البعض أن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس حجة مقبولة نظراً لما فيه من معجزات وآيات. وأيضاً تعاليم المسيح الذي أثبتت أنه الله أو علي الأقل أنه مرسل من الله من خلال ولادته المعجزية وحياته و معجزاته وقيامته. وبما أن الله لا يكذب ولا يكذب عليه. فأن ما علمه المسيح كان حقاً. وربما لا تبدو هذه الحجة غير مقنعة للذين لا يعرفون عن حياة المسيح المعجزية ولكنها بداية جيدة للذين يعرفون ذلك.

الحجة التاريخية لوحدانية الله – النظريات الشهيرة غالباً ما تكون موضع شك الباحث، ولكن من الشيق معرفة تأثير معتقد وحدانية الله علي شعوب كثيرة. ونظرية تطور الأديان الشهيرة تنبع من نظرية التطور العامة. وكما في علم الأجتماع برؤية أن المجتمعات البداية في بداية مرحلة التطور الديني. ولكن المشكلة في هذه النظرية تكمن في الآتي: (1) نوعية التطور المذكور لم يدرس في أي حالة بل العكس صحيح في معظم الحالات. (2) التعريف الأجتماعي للمجتمع البدائي يعتمد علي التطور التكنولوجي وهي نظرية سطحية لمقادير أجتماعية معقدة.

(3) المراحل المذكورة غالباً ما تكون مفقودة أو مهملة. (4) أخيراً، كثير من المجتمعات المتعددة الآلهة لها تاريخ يتعلق بالتوحيد. ونجد أن معتقد الله الواحد كان معتقد شخصي باله مذكر، يعيش في السماء، له قدرة ومعرفة عظيمة، خلق العالم، وأعطي قوانيين الأخلاق التي يجب علينا اتباعها، ولكننا لم نتبعها، فانفصلنا عن الله، ولكنه صنع طريقة للمصالحة. ونجد أن كل دين موجود اليوم كان يحمل سمات هذا الأله الواحد قبل أن تنضم آلهة أخري في هذا المعتقد. فهذا يعني أن معظم الأديان بدأت بتوحيد الله ثم اتجهت الي تعدد الآلهة، والسحر، وعبادة الأوثان – وليس العكس. (فيما عدا الدين الأسلامي حيث أنه دائما ما نادي بوحدانية الله). وحتي مع الذين يؤمنوا بتعدد الآلهة نجد أن المؤمن بذلك يؤمنون بأنه هناك اله أسمي من كل الآلهة وكل الآلهة الأخري تعمل ***طاء.

الحجج الفلسفية / اللاهوتية للتوحيد بالله – هناك الكثير من الحجج الفلسفية التي تؤكد استحالة وجود أكثر من اله. وللأسف لا يتسع المكان في هذه الأجابة القصيرة لشرح هذه الحجج القوية بالتفصيل. ولكن بالتأكيد هذه الحجج قد نوقشت وأثبتت منذ الألف حول (ومعظمها أشياء واضحة). وبأختصار، فالتالي ثلاثة من تلك الحجج:

1. ان كان هناك أكثر من اله فكان الكون لايسير باتفاق بسبب وجود أكثر من خالق وأكثر من سلطة، ولكن نجد أن الكون في حالة تناغم ، لذا لابد وأن هناك اله واحد. 

2. حيث أن الله كامل، لا يعقل أن يكون هناك اله آخر حيث أن أي اله آخر لابد وأن يحمل صفات مختلفة عن الله والأختلاف عن الكامل يجعل هذا الاله الآخر غير كامل وبهذا لا يكون الهاً.

3. حيث أن الله أبدي أزلي، فلا يمكن أن يتجزأ. فأن كينونته جزء منه (به ومنه كل الأشياء) ولايمكن أن يضاف أو ينقص منه أي شيء. فلذا لايمكن أن يكون هناك أكثر من اله. فأي اله آخر مختلف في كينونته لن يكون موجوداً من الأصل.

ربما يرجح البعض أن هذه الآلهة آلهة ثانوية. وبالرغم من أن ذلك غير كتابي فأن أفترضنا أن ذلك صحيحا فأنه شيء غير منطقي لأن بهذا تكون تلك الآلهة محدودة ، بل وأشياء مخلوقة ربما مثل الملائكة (مزمور 82). هذا لا يتعارض مع نظرية الله الواحد، التي تعلمنا أنه هناك الكثير من المخلوقات الروحية ولكن بالقطع يوجد اله واحد وهو الله.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل من الخطاء أن نتسأل عن أشياء معينة عن الله؟

الجواب: المسألة هي ليست التساؤل ولكن الأسلوب الذي نتسأل به والغرض –الذي من أجله- نقوم بالتساؤل. التساؤل عن أشياء معينة عن الله لا يعتبر خطاء في حد ذاته. فالنبي حبقوق كان لديه أسئلة لله عن توقيت وأسلوب تنفيذ الخطة التي أعطاها الله له. وبدلا من معاقبة حبقوق، أجابه الله بصبر. ونري أن ْالنبي حبقوق ينهي سفره بأنشودة حمد لله. وهناك الكثير من التساؤلات في سفر المزامير (مزمور 10، 44، 74، 77). وهذه هي صرخات المحتاجين لله لطلب تدخله لخلاصهم. وبالرغم من أن الله لا يستجيب لتساؤلاتنا دائما بالطرق التي نرغبها، ولكننا نستنتج من هذه الآيات أن الطلبة والتساؤل النابع من قلب صادق هي مقبولة لدي الله. 

وأيضاً نجد أن الأسئلة الغير جادة أو المستهترة هي شيء مختلف تماماً. "ولكن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه، لأنه يجب ان الذي يأتي الي الله يؤمن بأنه موجود، وأنه يجازي الذين يطلبونه" (عبرانيين 6:11). بعد أن عصي الملك شاول الله، لم تستجب طلبته (صموئيل الأول 6:28). فمن الطبيعي أن نتسأل لم سمح الله بحدوث شيء معين في حين أنه من غير المقبول أن نشك في نوايا الله. فهناك فرق بين التعجب وبين الشك في سلطة وشخص الله. 

فبأختصار، أن التساؤل من قلب طاهر يبحث عن الحق لا يعتبر خطيئة ولكن الخطيئة هو أن يكون ذلك نابعاً من قلب متمرد أو ناقم أوغير واثق بالله. الله يدعونا لعلاقة حميمة معه. فعندما "نتسأل" يجب أن يصاحب ذلك روح متواضعة وعقل منفتح. يمكننا أن نتسأل كما نريد ولكن لايجب علينا أن نتوقع أجابة الا اذا كنا فعلاً نريد أن نتعلم من الله. الله عالم بدواخل قلوبنا ويعلم ان كنا نبغي أن ينير لنا الله الطريق أم لا. فأتجاه قلوبنا يحدد ان كانت تساؤلاتنا عن الله مرضية أو غير مرضية لله.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل رأي أي شخص الله؟

الجواب: يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بأنه لم يري أحد قط الله (يوحنا 18:1) فيما عدا الرب يسوع المسيح. وفي سفر الخروج 20:33، يعلن الله "وقال: "لاتقدر أن تري وجهي، لأن الأنسان لا يراني ويعيش". وهذه الآيات تبدو وكأنها تتعارض مع ما هو موجود في بعض الآيات الأخري التي تصف "رؤية" بعض الأشخاص لله. فعلي سبيل المثال، خروج 19:33-23 يصف موسي وهو يتخاطب مع الله "وجهاً لوجه". فكيف تمكن موسي من مخاطبة الله "وجهاً لوجه" ان كان من غير الممكن أن يري أي شخص الله ويظل حياً؟ في هذا المقطع بالذات، التعبير "وجهاً لوجه" هو مجرد تعبير لغوي يشير الي التقارب الشديد. فقد كان الله يتخاطب مع موسي و"كأنهم" أثنان من البشر يتبادلون حديثاً حميم.

ونجد أن في سفر التكوين 30:32، رأي يعقوب الله متخذاً هيئة ملاك – فهو لم يري الله نفسه. ولقد تملك والدي شمشون الرعب عندما أدركا أنهما قد عاينوا الله (قضاة 22:13)، ولكنهم أيضاً رأوه متخذاً هيئة ملاك. لقد كان المسيح الله في الجسد (يوحنا 1:1 و 14) فعندما كان الناس يروه فأنهم كانوا يروا الله. فالأجابة اذا "نعم" لقد رأي الكثيرون الله. ولكن في نفس الوقت، لم يري أحد قط الله في ملء مجده. فبطبيعتنا البشرية الساقطة، أن أظهر الله نفسه لنا، لهلكنا. لذا، فأن الله يظهر لنا ذاته متخذاً صورة أخري يمكن لنا من خلالها "رؤيته". ولكن ذلك بالطبع يختلف عن رؤية الله في ملء مجده وقدسه. وأن الناس يرون رؤي أو أحلام عن الله – ولكن لم يري أحد قط وجه اللهْ (خروج 20:33).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يغير الله فكره؟

الجواب: ملاخي 6:3 يقول "لأني أنا الرب لا أتغير فأنتم يابني يعقوب لم تفنوا". ونجد أيضاً أن يعقوب 17:1 يقول "كل عطية صالحة، وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق، نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولاظل دوران". والمعني الموجود في سفر العدد في 19:23 يوضح ذلك "ليس الله انسانا فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم". فالله لا يغير فكره. وهذه الآيات تؤكد لنا أن الله لا يغير ولا يتغير.

وربما نري أن عكس ذلك موجود في آيات أخري مثل ما هو موجود في تكوين 6:6 "فحزن الرب أنه عمل الأنسان في الأرض وتأسف في قلبه". وأيضاً نري أن يونان 10:3 يقول "فلما رأي الله أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهمالرديئة، ندم الله علي الشر الذي تكلم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه" وبالمثل يخبرنا سفر الخروج 14:32 "فندم الرب لي الشر الذي قال انه يفعله بشعبه". فهذه الأعداد تتحدث عن "ندم" الله عن شيء ما. وبالتدقيق فيما هو مذكور في اللغات الأصلية، نجد أن المعني هو حزن الله علي شيء ما وليس تغيير فكره ازاء ذلك الشيء.

ومن المهم أن نأخذ في الاعتبار أنه في تكوين 6:6 " فحزن الرب أنه عمل الأنسان في الأرض وتأسف في قلبه" يتحدث علي أن ".... قلب الله كان مليء بالحزن." فهذا يؤكد لنا أن الله لم يندم علي خلق الأنسان وأنه غير فكره تجاه الخليقة ولكنه سمح للأنسان بالبقاء من خلال نوح. وكوننا أحياء اليوم هو دليل قاطع أن الله لم يغير فكره تجاه خلق الأنسان. ونري في الآية كيف أخطاء البشر وأن خطيئتهم قد أحزنت قلب الرب. وبتأمل ما هو موجود في يونان 10:3 "فلما رأي الله أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة، ندم الله علي الشر الذي تكلم أن يصنعه بهم، فلم يصنعه" نجد أن نفس التعبير المستخدم للندم مستخدم هنا للتعبير عن حزن الله لما أعده لأهل نينوي ولأنهم رجعوا وتابوا نجد أن الله الذي لا يتغير بين لهم رحمته وذلك من صفات الله.

ويعلمنا الرسول بولس في رومية 23:3 أن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله. ورومية 23:6 يوضح أن أجره الخطيئة هي الموت (والأنفصال الروحي والجسدي عن الله). ولذلك فأن أهل نينوي كانوا مستحقين العقاب. وكلنا نتعرض لهذا الموقف ولنا أن نختار أن نخطيء أم لا. وكما نعلم أن الخطيئة تفصلنا عن الله وتستحق العقاب. ولكننا نري هنا أنه حيث أن أهل نينوي قد عصوا الله فقد استحقوا العقاب. ولكننا أيضاً نري أن أهل نينوي قد ندموا وتابوا وبسبب ذلك فقد اختار الله أن يصفح عنهم. هل أرغم ما فعله أهل نينوي الله أن يصفح عنهم؟ كلا، فالله لايمكن أن يرغم علي فعل أي شيء للأنسان. فالله صالح، وقد أختار الا يعاقب أهل نينوي بسبب رجعوهم اليه. وان كان ذلك المقطع الكتابي يدل علي أي شيء، فأنه يدل علي أن الله لا يتغير، فكون الله قد رحم أهل نينوي فهذا فعل يتفق تماماً مع طبيعة الله الصالحة الرحيمة. 


والآيات الكتابية التي تصف الله "بتغيير فكره" هي محاولات بشرية لتفسير أفعال الله. فقد كان الله ينوي علي فعل شيء ما ولكننا نري أنه قد قام بعمل شيء آخر. ففي نظرتنا البشرية يمكننا أن نفسر ذلك بأنه تغيير ولكن لا يعتبر ذلك تغيير في فكر الله الذي هو مطلق السلطة والقدرة. ولكن يمكننا أن نري أيضاً مقدرة الله علي تغيير اتجاه البشر. فقد كان يعلم بأنه بتحذير أهل نينوي بالخراب بأنهم سيرجعون اليه. وحذر شعب اسرائيل بالخراب عالماً بأن موسي سيتدخل. فالله لا يندم علي أفعاله، ولكنه يحزن من أفعال البشر. الله لا يغير فكره فأنه ثابت لا يتغير.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا يسمح الله بالكوارث الطبيعية، مثل الزلازل، والعواصف، والسونامي؟

الجواب: لماذا يسمح الله بحدوث الزلازل، والعواصف، والفيضانات والسونامي و البراكين، والكوارث الطبيعية الأخري. ومن الطبيعي أن نري أن الكوارث الطبيعية التي حدثت في الأونة الأخيرة مثل السونامي في أسيا وعاصفة كاترينا في الولايات المتحدة جعلت الناس تتسأل عن صلاح الله. ومن المؤسف أنه عند حدوث تلك الأشياء، يتحدث الناس عن "غضب الله" في حين أنهم يتجاهلوا حقيقة منح الله للبشرية جو معتدل لسنين بل عصور متعددة. لقد خلق الله الكون وقوانين الطبيعة (تكوين 1:1). ومعظم الكوارث الطبيعية هي نتيجة لأتباع الكون لتلك القوانين. فالعواصف والفيضانات المدمرة هي نتيجة لتصادم نظامين جويين. في حين أن الزلازل تنتج عن احتكاك أرضي. والسونامي يسببه زلال تحدث تحت سطح الماء.

و الكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا أن يسوع المسيح يتحكم في الطبيعة بجملتها (كولوسي 16:1-17). هل يمكن لله أن يمنع كارثة طبيعية من الحدوث؟ قطعاً! هل يتدخل الله أحياناً في الحالة الجوية؟ نعم، أنظر سفر التثنية 17:11 ويعقوب 17:5. هل يستخدم الله الكوارث الطبيعية أحياناً كعقاب للخطيئة؟ نعم، أنظر سفر العدد 30:16-34. ويذكر سفر الرؤيا أحداث عديدة يمكن تفسيرها بأنها كوارث طبيعية (رؤيا 6 و 8 و 16). هل كل كارثة طبيعية هي نتيجة لغضب الله؟ كلا بالطبع.  

وكما يسمح الله للأشرار بأرتكاب أفعال شريرة، فأن الله يسمح لأثار الخطيئة أن تظهر في الأرض. ورومية 19:8-21 يقول لنا، "لأن انتظار الخليقة يتوقع استعلان أبناء الله. اذ أخضعت الخليقة للبطل – ليس طوعاً، بل من أجل الذي أخضعها – علي الرجاء. لأن الخليقة نفسها أيضاً ستعتق من عبودية الفساد الي حرية مجد أولاد الله". فالبشرية الساقطة لها أثار علي كل شيء مما يتضمن فساد الكون الذي نعيش فيه. فكل شيء مخلوق هو عرضة للتآكل والصداء. فالخطيئة هي السبب الأصلي للكوارث الطبيعية والموت والأمراض والمعاناة.

وبالطبع يمكننا تفسير لم تحدث الكوارث الطبيعية. مالا نفهمه هو لماذا يسمح الله بحدوثها. لماذا سمح الله أن يقضي السونامي علي مائتان خمسه وعشرون الف نسمه في آسيا؟ ولم سمح أن تدمر عاصفة كاترينا منازل مئات الألاف من الناس؟ ولكن ما نعلمه بالقطع هو أن الله صالح. وأن الكثير من المعجزات قد حدث وقت هذه الكوارث ومنعت احتمال القضاء علي أعداد أكبر من الناس. ونجد أن الكوارث الطبيعية ترغم الناس علي تقييم أولوياتهم في الحياة. ولقد تعاون الناس وجهات الأعانة المختلفة في ارسال المئات من الملايين من الدولارات لمحاولة اعادة البناء وتخفيف عناء الناس. وهذه فرصة رائعة للخدمات المسيحية للمساعدة والأرشاد والخدمة والصلاة- وتوجيه الناس للايمان. فالله قادر أن يصنع خيراً حتي من الكوارث (28:8).​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

توجد حكمة أعلى من عقولنا

ومشكلتنا أننا نظن فى أنفسنا أننا نستطيع فهم كل شيئ

فلماذا الخير والشر موجودان يتصارعان بإستمرار ، لماذا لا يقضى الله على الشر نهائياً ، ويقضى على الشيطان

ولماذا يوجد الفقر والمرض ، لماذا لا يقضى عليها الله نهائياً

هذه الأمور فوق إدراكنا

والله نفسه قال بإستمرارهما

فعن الخير والشر ، قال : دعوهما ينميان معاً وفى يوم الحصاد (أى الحساب) ينال الخير المجد والملكوت ، والشر العذاب والنار

وعن الفقراء قال : الفقراء سيكونون موجودون فى كل زمان

ولن نعرف أعماق حكمته هذه ، لأنها عالية جداً

صلى القديس أنطونيوس كثيراً لكى يكشف له الله الحكمة من وراء وجود المصائب فى العالم ، وأخيراً سمع صوتا يقول له : هذه حكمة إلهية تعلو فوق عقول البشر ، إلتفت أنت لعملك فقط


----------

